

Silicon Valley's 'Suicide Impulse' - edtechguy
http://professional.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323539804578266290231304934.html?mg=reno64-wsj

======
jxdxbx
The real "suicide impulse" would be to ignore Washington while your
competitors run rampant.

